
Thousands of products vulnerable to code hooking abuse - wslh
http://www.itnews.com.au/news/thousands-of-products-vulnerable-to-code-hooking-abuse-431075
======
wslh
We were notified by them and preparing a new release for
[https://github.com/nektra/Deviare2](https://github.com/nektra/Deviare2)

